# Start Loft Question



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I built the starter loft and went exactly by the instructions. My question is how do the birds get out into the avairy? 

Will they find the trap door and go out or should I put a board there so they can fly or hop up there to go out into the screened in area?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

They will find the opening - no need for a board.

Hugh


----------

